# Kelly Worden Radio



## Blotan Hunka (May 24, 2006)

Anybody know why Mr. Wordens radio show "On the Edge" no longer seems to be on? I used to download his shows and listen to them on long rides.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2006)

I don't know...but I will mention that he'll be in Indiana next month. Anyone in the area can ask him then!


----------



## Tarot (Sep 17, 2006)

His shows are on his website.  You can download them from there.  I believe there is also talk of him starting the radio show back up again.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 17, 2006)

He _has _stopped, then? Was there a particular reason?


----------



## Tarot (Sep 17, 2006)

I believe so.  As to why, I have no idea.  From my understanding, it might be starting again.  When, that I also don't know.  Sorry, I know I wasn't much help.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 17, 2006)

I have nothing specific or in person, but I thought there were some personal issue going on recently in Kelly Wordan's Life. He may have taken some time off just because.


----------

